# electric pressure washer that can draw water from a tank



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ahoy hoy. I am currently setting up a mobile detailing business. I'm just wondering if there are any electric pressure washers that can draw water from a tank, instead of mains pressure. I have only found petrol washers with that facility so far.

Any help will be very very appreciated,

Ashley


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I know my Karcher K6 will do it as I can also take water from a Water Butt with a filter thing on the end. I thought just a hose with hose fitting would work with any washer


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Really? I honestly have no idea as I have only ever used PWs off my mains hose.


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Most new karcher will do it when you add Karcher Suction Hose and Filter for Pressure Washers: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Most pressure washers do require some sort of pressure to prime them but will pull it through once it gets going. What water tank are you looking at using?? Have you considered fitting a tap on to it??


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I will be using a 500 litre upright baffled tank. So what else will I need? There is a tap on the outlet already


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

if there is a tap on the bottom i assume already the push that you will get from gravity will be enough to get the presure to the washer


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am surprised that there isnt a water tank that you can pressurise so that the water come out with a bit of force, almost like a pump up srayer.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh right ok that's cool. So a new Karcher and the filter / hose kit liknked to above and I will be away? I have also seen some people strip the washer down to just the bare pump, and bolt it into the van. I am also looking to do this. Is it safe / easy to do?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Ashley- said:


> Ahoy hoy. I am currently setting up a mobile detailing business. I'm just wondering if there are any electric pressure washers that can draw water from a tank, instead of mains pressure. I have only found petrol washers with that facility so far.
> 
> Any help will be very very appreciated,
> 
> Ashley


Don't know about your budget, but a Kranzle 7/120 is such a machine, machines that draw water usually have a slower pump rates 1400rpm as opposed to the usual 2800rpm, they are not usually cheap either


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow that looks an ideal machine but it is slightly out of my budget. If I am able to purchase a few other items cheaper then I might be able to stretch to it. Thanks for the input


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

i brought a small water pump of e-bay for about 20 pounds does the job great if you want i can send you the link.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes please the link will be great cheers


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Pretty sure my E140 will draw water from a tank with no pressure applied - assume it'd need some form of filtration though to avoid damage...?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As Avanti says, the ones that can pull have a slower revving motor,my Kranzle K7 pulls it own supply better than from the hose sometimes..


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

this is the you tube site just trying to find it on e bay 
ive only got a small tankand a petrol karacher and it works fine foir me, saves buying expensive power washer.

hope this helps chap

will carry on looking on e-bay

cost £24.99


----------

